# Mazuri vs Zoo Med?



## Sa Ga (Feb 10, 2020)

Initially, I'd bought both to see which Morla liked more. Luckily, she hated them both equally....

As I continued to learn about Russian tort diets, I noticed Mazuri had higher protein--something I thought was supposed to be avoided. (And given her chronic kidney disease, I definitely must keep protein at a minimun, so I did not feed that one again without really finding out if the diffr was even signif enough to actually matter.) Also, Mazuri ingredients include alfalfa, which I thought torts were to avoid, in favor of Timothy hay.

Through tinkering, I've gotten Morla to love the Zoo Med (Grassland) pellets rolled into her greens (burrito), and they were highly recommended by a MN Herp Soc member very well known and respected in the group for his tort care/collection.

But it seems here everyone uses Mazuri. Is it just what your tort will eat? Is it better in some way (and if so, how?)? I noticed some of you mention LS. I have not looked into this formulation--how is it diffr?

I am looking forward to learning more about this...


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 12, 2020)

All Mazuri isn't the Mazuri that we reccomend here.
The easiest to find Mazuri is the LS type. A lot (most?) of tortoises are not fond of it. Although on paper, it is nutritionally superior...
Mazuri type 5M21 however, is loved by just about every tortoise that ever tasted it!
Its available at livestock TACK AND FEED stores from Purina in 25 pound bags for $30 to $50. (Some folks re sell it in smaller zip lock bags.)
The 5M21 on paper sounds like pure garbage. However, zoos and countless hobbyists have used it for decades and the results speak for themselves. This is a case of the end product equaling more than the sum of its parts somehow.
A bonus of the 5M21 is that it gets mushy when wet and can be mixed with medicine or other foods that a finicky tortoise might not otherwise eat. And that it is a decent stand by, occasional food for every species.
I place it in 1 gallon freezer bags and toss it in my freezer.
I also give away at least half of it.
Left out for weeks or months in a sealed container, I haven't noticed it get stale or go bad. My tortoises eat it no matter what...
But I have noticed that if you leave a large amount of it unrefrigerated, moths pop out of it. And I mean LOTS OF THEM.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Feb 12, 2020)

25lbs of Mazuri about $40

25lbs of Zoo Med about $250


----------



## Tom (Feb 12, 2020)

Sa Ga said:


> Initially, I'd bought both to see which Morla liked more. Luckily, she hated them both equally....
> 
> As I continued to learn about Russian tort diets, I noticed Mazuri had higher protein--something I thought was supposed to be avoided. (And given her chronic kidney disease, I definitely must keep protein at a minimun, so I did not feed that one again without really finding out if the diffr was even signif enough to actually matter.) Also, Mazuri ingredients include alfalfa, which I thought torts were to avoid, in favor of Timothy hay.
> 
> ...


No tortoise likes new foods. We have to take the time to introduce anything new by slowly adding in small amount with other favorites. Regular Mazuri might be an exception to this, but ZooMed definitely isn't. The ZooMed stuff is a good food, but I know of no tortoise that would just walk up and start eating it the first time it saw it. All of the tortoises that I've taken the time to introduce it to seem to love it in time.

In the old days we were all taught that protein was the boogeyman. This is wrong. Tortoises NEED protein. Many tortoises have suffered from protein deficiency because of this often repeated, incorrect notion. They don't need cheeseburgers and chicken wings, but a little plant protein now an then is GOOD for them, as long as they are well hydrated. Higher amounts of protein are not a problem either if the tortoise is kept well hydrated. I grow my own fresh alfalfa and clover and feed it to my tortoises once or twice a week. I also grow lots of plantain weed which is also higher in protein than some foods. The amount of protein that is in Mazuri will not harm your tortoise. Mazuri is a convenient way to make sure your tortoise is getting all he nutrients it needs, including protein. I use it as a supplement to an otherwise "natural" diet of weeds, leaves, flowers, and succulents. If there are any nutrient deficiencies due to lack of variety at certain times of the year, or soil deficiencies, the Mazuri will make sure my tortoises have what they need.

I don't like Timothy hay for tortoises. Too stemmy. Its okay if it is all blended up in to fine particles, but otherwise, I avoid it. Russians are not grass eaters, so unless using hay to add fiber to grocery store greens, I wouldn't feed it to them at all.


----------



## Sa Ga (Feb 12, 2020)

Tom said:


> No tortoise likes new foods. We have to take the time to introduce anything new by slowly adding in small amount with other favorites. Regular Mazuri might be an exception to this, but ZooMed definitely isn't. The ZooMed stuff is a good food, but I know of no tortoise that would just walk up and start eating it the first time it saw it. All of the tortoises that I've taken the time to introduce it to seem to love it in time.
> 
> In the old days we were all taught that protein was the boogeyman. This is wrong. Tortoises NEED protein. Many tortoises have suffered from protein deficiency because of this often repeated, incorrect notion. They don't need cheeseburgers and chicken wings, but a little plant protein now an then is GOOD for them, as long as they are well hydrated. Higher amounts of protein are not a problem either if the tortoise is kept well hydrated. I grow my own fresh alfalfa and clover and feed it to my tortoises once or twice a week. I also grow lots of plantain weed which is also higher in protein than some foods. The amount of protein that is in Mazuri will not harm your tortoise. Mazuri is a convenient way to make sure your tortoise is getting all he nutrients it needs, including protein. I use it as a supplement to an otherwise "natural" diet of weeds, leaves, flowers, and succulents. If there are any nutrient deficiencies due to lack of variety at certain times of the year, or soil deficiencies, the Mazuri will make sure my tortoises have what they need.
> 
> I don't like Timothy hay for tortoises. Too stemmy. Its okay if it is all blended up in to fine particles, but otherwise, I avoid it. Russians are not grass eaters, so unless using hay to add fiber to grocery store greens, I wouldn't feed it to them at all.


Thank you SO much, Tom! I might try to find some "regular" (not LS?) Mazuri then and work with Mo on that.


----------



## Banditboxer (Feb 14, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> All Mazuri isn't the Mazuri that we reccomend here.
> The easiest to find Mazuri is the LS type. A lot (most?) of tortoises are not fond of it. Although on paper, it is nutritionally superior...
> Mazuri type 5M21 however, is loved by just about every tortoise that ever tasted it!
> Its available at livestock TACK AND FEED stores from Purina in 25 pound bags for $30 to $50. (Some folks re sell it in smaller zip lock bags.)
> ...


Can I buy some from you? I have a red foot and a Chinese box turtle.


----------



## Kipley (Feb 14, 2020)

LOL, I have the Tortoise anomaly at my house. I adopted an 8 year old Redfoot who was fed dog and cat kibble, canned vegetables and a bit of fresh fruit and veggies. I assume had never seen quality tortoise pellets until coming to live with me. 
He won't touch Zoo Med's pellets (grassland or forest), ignores the original Mazuri, but loves Mazuri LS.

He also loves Purina Pro Plan - when the dogs drop a kibble or two he runs for them!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 14, 2020)

Banditboxer said:


> Can I buy some from you? I have a red foot and a Chinese box turtle.


I've sent you a PM


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Feb 14, 2020)

Check with @Kapidolo Farms for his pelleted food! My kids eat mixed up with hibiscus and plantain


----------



## Lwilliams (Feb 14, 2020)

Sa Ga said:


> Initially, I'd bought both to see which Morla liked more. Luckily, she hated them both equally....
> 
> As I continued to learn about Russian tort diets, I noticed Mazuri had higher protein--something I thought was supposed to be avoided. (And given her chronic kidney disease, I definitely must keep protein at a minimun, so I did not feed that one again without really finding out if the diffr was even signif enough to actually matter.) Also, Mazuri ingredients include alfalfa, which I thought torts were to avoid, in favor of Timothy hay.
> 
> ...


I found what looks to be the original (not LS) and there is a tad bit of sugar in the ingredients which may be why it’s a hit with the torties in the reviews. It comes in 1.5 lb boxes, perfect for me with just 2 Russians.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01BOG8YU6/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Feb 15, 2020)

But if you dare to go BIG https://www.chewy.com/mazuri-tortoise-food-25-lb-bag/dp/218032 for double the price and 25 pounds. BTW my dogs like them like treats


----------



## Lwilliams (Feb 15, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> But if you dare to go BIG https://www.chewy.com/mazuri-tortoise-food-25-lb-bag/dp/218032 for double the price and 25 pounds. BTW my dogs like them like treats


I dare not because I’d be concerned it would go stale before it could be eaten, lol


----------



## Ink (Feb 15, 2020)

I bought the mazuri LS on accident, my torts didn't like it so much, so I ground it up with organic egg shells as a yummy sprinkled treat on their greens. They do like the zoo med grassland pellets and the other mazuri. Now we have started the dried foods from kapidolo farms. They like the small changes in their variety of foods. If it doesn't work grind it and sprinkle.. LOL


----------



## ParkourMexican (Feb 17, 2020)

I am new to proper tortoise keeping as well and decided to go with Mazuri LS for my Elongated hatchling just to see how he would like it. At first he completely ignored it and ate around it but after mixing it in with a bit of banana and some other fruits he now happily eats the pellets. The LS also softens up with water and that is how I feed it: I heat up a few ml's of water per pellet and add the pellets afterwards. And like Tom says I only use the pellets as a supplement to fresh greens.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 17, 2020)

Lwilliams said:


> I dare not because I’d be concerned it would go stale before it could be eaten, lol


It's a very economical way of buying it. And you can toss some on GALLON size ZipLock bags and freeze them.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 17, 2020)

This is the RED tagged 5M21 Mazuri


----------



## Crush da Baum (Jun 25, 2020)

Tom said:


> No tortoise likes new foods. We have to take the time to introduce anything new by slowly adding in small amount with other favorites. Regular Mazuri might be an exception to this, but ZooMed definitely isn't. The ZooMed stuff is a good food, but I know of no tortoise that would just walk up and start eating it the first time it saw it. All of the tortoises that I've taken the time to introduce it to seem to love it in time.
> 
> In the old days we were all taught that protein was the boogeyman. This is wrong. Tortoises NEED protein. Many tortoises have suffered from protein deficiency because of this often repeated, incorrect notion. They don't need cheeseburgers and chicken wings, but a little plant protein now an then is GOOD for them, as long as they are well hydrated. Higher amounts of protein are not a problem either if the tortoise is kept well hydrated. I grow my own fresh alfalfa and clover and feed it to my tortoises once or twice a week. I also grow lots of plantain weed which is also higher in protein than some foods. The amount of protein that is in Mazuri will not harm your tortoise. Mazuri is a convenient way to make sure your tortoise is getting all he nutrients it needs, including protein. I use it as a supplement to an otherwise "natural" diet of weeds, leaves, flowers, and succulents. If there are any nutrient deficiencies due to lack of variety at certain times of the year, or soil deficiencies, the Mazuri will make sure my tortoises have what they need.
> 
> I don't like Timothy hay for tortoises. Too stemmy. Its okay if it is all blended up in to fine particles, but otherwise, I avoid it. Russians are not grass eaters, so unless using hay to add fiber to grocery store greens, I wouldn't feed it to them at all.


Is regular Mazuri ok for Russian tortoises if they are very hydrated?


----------



## Tom (Jun 25, 2020)

Crush da Baum said:


> Is regular Mazuri ok for Russian tortoises if they are very hydrated?


Yes.


----------



## Krista S (Jun 25, 2020)

I’m glad to see this thread. I have a 1 year only Hermann’s tortoise and have off and on looking for Mazuri 5M21 but it’s darn near impossible to find in Canada and non-existent in Sask where I live. Anyhow, just last night I found a company in Canada who is able to get it but of course I have to buy the big 25 pound bag. With tax and shipping it’s going to cost just under $100. Because I live in a tundra for about 9 months of the year it’s a challenge to always have the best variety of foods and the right kind of foods, so that’s why I’d like to try and supplement with Mazuri. I have tried the zoo med pellets for 9 months and it’s a losing battle every time. My little guy stays very well hydrated. I see him at his water saucer usually a few times per day having a good drink. Does anyone see any reason why I shouldn’t try Mazuri? I saw earlier mention of freezing it to make it last. How long do you think I could make it last for before it would go “bad”.


----------



## Wolfen (Sep 26, 2020)

*cough cough*


----------



## Tactical Tort (Oct 4, 2020)

My leopard tortoise will eat either of the mazuri pellets. He’s on the LS now. I haven’t tried any other brands to date as I just order the big bags straight from mazuri and store it. It keeps well for me. Guess I got lucky on the pellet front but he‘s definitely picky when it comes to eating right off plants. Lol If it’s not pre cut for him he’s not interested.


----------



## bonsai tortoise (Oct 12, 2020)

Sometimes I’ll mix some Mazuri with dried Timothy hay pellets and soak them together. Works well. Sulcatas eat it all right up. The redfoots will eat it but will target the areas where the Mazuri isn’t as mixed in. Same with the Greeks.


----------

